# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fined and banned

## Nwicker60

Driver was more than four-times the legal limit

A FOUR times-plus drinks driver has been fined £500 and banned for 32 months.

Mary Cowie, 64, had previously pleaded guilty at Wick Sheriff Court and admitted a previous conviction.

She was breathalysed positive near Thurso on December 19.  Tests revealed a breath-alcohol level of 98mgs - the legal limit is 22mgs.

Cowie, of Aspen Bank, Banks Road, Watten village, was sentenced yesterday, after Sheriff  Andrew Berry saw a background report.

The sheriff rejected a motion by fiscal David Barclay for forfeiture of the accused's car.

----------

